# "Adventure to Captivus" trailer now on website



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

The "Adventure to Captivus" DVD is just about ready to be sold! There is a trailer for the film on our website (Dendrobates.org - News) as well as the front and back covers for the DVD. These can be pre-ordered by emailing me - they should be ready to ship very soon, like by the end of the month.

Also, we have added a couple new accounts to the website (R. benedicta and R. summersi).

-Evan


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to see its almost available. How much is this going to set me back?
-mark


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Sigur Rós, nice.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Just emailed Collin, he is going to be selling them for $25 which includes shipping.

-Evan



markbudde said:


> Glad to see its almost available. How much is this going to set me back?
> -mark


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

The video is now available for purchase on the Palisade Productions website (with online ordering and everything): 

Adventure to captivus

Cheers,
Evan


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if this DVD will ever be available again? I stumbled across this while I was browsing peruvian imports site and I searched all over the web...as far as I can tell its not available anywhere. 

Robbie


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Robzilla56 said:


> Does anyone know if this DVD will ever be available again? I stumbled across this while I was browsing peruvian imports site and I searched all over the web...as far as I can tell its not available anywhere.
> 
> Robbie


I don't think so. I tried to get if for Christmas (buy it for myself), and had no luck.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah that's kinda what I figured...Somebody should try and put it on Itunes for like 5 bucks a download, those researchers could still make a little money off it ya know.






JJuchems said:


> I don't think so. I tried to get if for Christmas (buy it for myself), and had no luck.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd still buy the hard copy if they released more.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I one hundred percent agree!


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, I just spoke with Collin Kettell, the guy who made the film. He's still got quite a few copies, so if anyone is interested in buying one, email him directly at [email protected]


-Evan

edit: I should also mention that the price is $15 with shipping included. Paypal is accepted too.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Collin has now posted a complete, HD version of the video on youtube:


----------

